# Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're stupid!



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A mother calls 911 very worried asking the dispatcher if she needs to take her kid to the emergency room, the kid had eaten ants. The dispatcher tells her to give the kid some Benadryl and he should be fine. The mother says, 'I just gave him some ant killer…..'
Dispatcher: 'Rush him in to emergency!'

Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're stupid!

Several years ago, we had an Intern who was none too swift. One day she was typing and turned to a secretary and said, 'I'm almost out of typing paper. What do I do?' 'Just use paper from the photocopier', the secretary told her. With that, the intern took her last remaining blank piece of paper, put it on the photocopier and proceeded to make five 'blank' copies.
Brunette, by the way!

Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're stupid!

I recently saw a distraught young lady weeping beside her car. 'Do you need some help?' I asked.
She replied, 'I knew I! should have replaced the battery to this remote door unlocker. Now I can't get into my car. Do you think they (pointing to a distant convenience store) would have a battery to fit this?'
'Hmmm, I don't know. Do you have an alarm, too?' I asked.
'No, just this remote thingy,' she answered, handing it and the car keys to me. As I took the key and manually unlocked the door, I replied, 'Why don't you drive over there and check about the batteries. It's a long walk….'
PLEASE just lay down before you hurt yourself !!!

Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're stupid!

A woman at work was seen putting a credit card into her floppy drive and pulling it out very quickly.
When I inquired as to what she was doing, she said she was shopping on the Internet and they kept asking for a credit card number, so she was using the ATM 'thingy.' (keep shuddering!!)

Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're stupid!

I was checking out at the local Walmart with just a few items and the lady behind me put her things on the belt close to mine. I picked up one of those 'dividers' that they keep by the cash register and placed it between our things so they wouldn't get mixed.
After the girl had scanned all of my items, she picked up the 'divider', looking it all over for the bar code so she could scan it.
Not finding the bar code, she said to me, 'Do you know how much this is?'
I said to her 'I've changed my mind; I don't think I'll buy that today.'
She said 'OK,' and I paid her for the things and left.
She had no clue to what had just happened.

Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're stupid!


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

This is the stuff great comedies are made from thank you much for sharing it it really made my day


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great way to get the eyes open this morning. Thanks.


----------



## TulsaWoodSmith (Mar 17, 2009)

Last week, In went through a drive-thru. My order came to $4.55. I handed the girl a 5 dollar bill plus 2 quarters and a nickel. She said I had given her too much. I replied that she could just give me back a dollar bill. She looked like a deer in the headlights. Her manager was standing nearby and said to me that they have been trained not to "fall" for that. They gave me all of the coins, plus a dollar bill, plus my food.

Michael


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

That one happens to me a lot. So many people are just not quite "there"


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yaahuu what a great laugh 
thank´s Topa
mmmm…...where did I put my Brain got to have it before I go to work…...mmmmmm


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

gee bob ,
now i understand why you have headaches 
from time to time ,

your friends would do this to me too , LOL !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the laugh, Bob, but don't you feel smarter now?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, very creative!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Remember the last time the US Treasury put $2 bills into circulation? The guy at the convenience store wouldn't take them. There was no way I could convince him because he "knew" there was no such thing as a $2 bill.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh Bob!

*Michael*- Good thing they were too smart to fall for your shananigans. lol
I wonder how much $ they lose in a year?

Long ago, I used to work part time in a bingo hall. The phone rang, I answered and a lady asked me what time our 6:30 session started. I politely told her 6:00. She then asked how much our $25 packets were, and I told her $30. She thanked me and hung up. :-|


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG Brad, that's great. Make you wonder how the human race survived this long.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I submit that life is actually EASIER if you're stupid. Just look how happy and carefree these type of folks seem to be.


----------



## TulsaWoodSmith (Mar 17, 2009)

*Brad,* I supplement my meager income by this clever ploy!


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Clever indeed! I'm all for supplementing. Does $4.55 seem to be the magic #, or do others work equally well? I will give it a go myself. Not everyone can be a jeenius like us. lol


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Funny stuff Bob


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Scary isn't it. Unfortunately, these folks are breeding…and the schools are being downgraded not upgraded. I hope the future can handle the increase in these kinds of folks….whew.


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

Too funny…


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I see people like that every day makes you wonder how they can even walk…..............Schloemoe


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the laughs.
Bill


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

people may be stupid, but would we be entertained if they weren't?


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Funny! Sad too, these people are the products of the modern brainwashed society. "Sheeple", not people!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

And Scientists say we are evolving. I think a better word is degenerating.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

I see people like that every day makes you wonder how they can even walk……...........Schloemoe

The scarry thing is that they don't walk, they drive.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Too funny, thanks for posting.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Also, remember that stupidity is inherited!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I remember a story from a year or two ago…..A Walmart customer paid for his purchases with a two-Hundred Dollar bill. The cashier accepted it, and even made change for it. An auditor discovered it, and it looked pretty official… right down to the portrait of George Bush on it!!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

ALL Too Funny Guys! Keep it up!

"You can't fix Stupid" is right on the mark "notottoman".


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Bob here is a good but fast & reckless driver and most here know it, so when Scott ran to the front door to claim "shot gun!" we all just smiled and got in the back, all wrapped in sleeping bags. Ol Scott was white as a sheet for days & still won't forgive us. Ocourse we didn't tell him about Bobs driving, that way we got a good laugh while fearing for our lives.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You're all welcome. A few years ago I handed a kid a 10, a one and some nickels and pennies or some such thing. He looked at me like I was nuts, but didn't say anything, He counted it, put it in the register, it said to give me 5.25 back, He handed me a 5 and a quarter with a big puzzled grin wondering how the heck I knew that would or even could happen)

Another time I was buying some Levis. The cash register was broken. The girl had to use a calculator to add them up and figure the tax. First try was about 1/2. I told her she better try again. 2nd try was a little over, better try again. 3rd was about 5 low, but I figured I had done my duty as an honest citizen giving 3 tries. I knew if she got up about 2x, I'd never get her back down ;-))


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

That reminds me of a similar situation. A group of 3 of us were working on the road. We stopped at a Dairy Queen for lunch; the power was out. We showed the cashier how to do the math with pencil and paper - for two of us (including me, luckily). After the second one, they decided they'd had enough and wouldn't serve the 3rd guy. He was maaaaad.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Very Funny guys.

Lee


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

I had a lady ask me where to sign a invoice I told her in the box at the bottom She then sat on the floor and signed it in a empty box on the bottom of the pile. Theses people cook your food bye the way.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my!


----------

